# New Board Opinions?



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

i cracked my option mendenhall last night and i need a new board real soon so i can keep riding. I do mostly park and i want a good jib board that can handle the big park jumps and high speeds. I was thinking either a rome graft, salomon sanchez or maybe an academy collective. Anyone have any opinions about these boards and maybe some others that would be good for me?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/equipment-reviews/3740-first-ride-review-rome-graft.html

sedition did a great review on the graft


----------

